# Sticky  You've Found a Pigeon, Now What?



## Pigeonpal2002

Every once in awhile, someone will happen upon a pigeon outside in need of help. If you're reading this, then chances are you are concerned and would like to assist. If you are able to capture the bird easily, then it's most likely injured, ill, or unable to fly. Sometimes domestic pigeons will become lost and weak from hunger and might find their way to your door looking for help. All pigeons in these situations should be taken "in" and placed in a warm, quiet and calm environment. An appropriate sized box with air holes or a laundry basket lined with paper towels/old blanket is good. Here are a few things to consider and make note of. 

1) *The approximate age of the pigeon*. Very young baby pigeons are generally helpless and lightly covered in yellow down. Their eyes could be either opened or closed, rather narrow, but large/bulbous beaks compared to their head. A squab is one that has the beginnings of feathers. They could be just starting to sprout (pin feathers), or they could be out but not covering the entire body and stubby in length. A young pigeon is one that is mostly feathered, some bare spots (under the wings especially), yellow down feathers poking out from in between the body feathers, but still dependant on it's parents. A juvenile pigeons is almost an adult but lacks the sporadic yellow down. Feathers are full size but the beak will be light pink and the eyes dark. Baby/young/juvenile pigeons will have brown or dark grey eyes whereas adults will have red, orange, white, or yellow eyes. Adult pigeons are fully feathered, have coloured eyes, and long flight and tail feathers. Please see this website to better approximate the found pigeons age. 

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

2) *The condition of the pigeon.* Quickly do a visual inspection of the bird, looking for cuts, bleeding, puncture wounds, lifeless or damaged wings, legs/feet. The bird might be holding it's wing down, or it might have a leg that is flopping. Pigeons that are sick or injured will have a puffed out appearance or could be closing their eyes indicating pain or discomfort. The pigeon might be very weak and might not put up much of a struggle when held. Listen to the birds breathing. It could be laboured, rattling or wheezing. A bird that holds it's beak open while breathing could be in severe respiratory distress, dehydrated, or in pain as well. 

3) *Does the pigeon have a band on it's leg.* These are domestic birds that belong to someone and probably lost, tired and hungry. It's important that you record the full band number, it will contain both letters and numbers. Birds without bands are most likely wild/feral pigeons but this is not always the case. You can try either of these two websites to locate the club secretary to find the owner or you can post the band number to the group and one of our members will try to trace the band.

http://www.ifpigeon.com/
http://www.pigeon.org/

If you have found a very young pigeon, keep it VERY warm and post a message with a heading that will catch our eyes immediately and a member will try to get to it ASAP to assist you further. If you have found an older but possibly sick or injured pigeon, warmth is again vital. After the bird has been warmed up sufficiently, the first thing to offer the bird is water. An electrolyte solution is preferred. This is simply water with a pinch of salt and sugar added. Very young pigeons, very sick or weak pigeons will need to be given fluids with an eyedropper. Further information on providing emergency care can be found here: 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822. If you have found a lost domestic pigeon with a band, keep it warm again, offer an electrolyte solution or water, then consider providing food if it is eager to eat. Things around the home that can be used to feed the pigeon are: un-popped popcorn, uncooked rice, defrosted frozen peas or corn, any type of bird seed that you might have on hand. 

**Pictures** are always beneficial to us in cases of injury or ascertaining ages and assessing needs. To post your pictures on Pigeon Talk follow these steps:

Write your message in an already open thread or start a new thread. At the bottom of the window you will see a button called "*Manage attachments*". Click this then a new window will open to upload your file. Picture files must be in .bmp, .jpe, .jpeg, or .gif format and under 100k in size. Click the "*browse*" button and locate your file on your computer. Then click the "*upload" button*". Close this window and then at the bottom hit "submit new thread".

Try to follow common sense and make note of any other details you notice. Feel free to post any questions and concerns regarding your found bird and we well do our best to help you out.


----------



## atlantidaangel

My cat brought in a baby bird (it looks just like the one in the picture that ronnie jo posted in another thread) about 2 days ago. It looks fine except for a little scratch on one of its wings. It's not bleeding and it doesn't seem to be imparing the movement of the wing. Other than that he seems to be holding up pretty well.

I really had no idea what to feed it or how to go about giving it water. So today I found this website and luckily I got it to drink some water by nudging his beek toward the water. He got the idea.

About bird "body language"... You said something about their eyes closing if they are in pain. He does close them sometimes but I was wondering if maybe they close them also when they are just feeling calm? And this bird does another strange thing when I talk to it. When it hears my voice it shakes its head a little. I don't know what this means. What other behavioral things can I observe to watch for it's health?

Once in a while I will let him wander around free outside. He doesn't seem to have much coordination with his wings. Will letting him wander be helpful for him to eventually learn how to fly? I left him outside for about an hour and for the whole hour he stood in only one spot under some plants. Maybe he's still too young...

Here is a picture of the bird if that helps:
http://oneofmanylives.blogspot.com/2005/05/again.html

Thanks.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi there,

Thanks for rescuing this bird and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Below is a link to a 
thread about cat saliva and birds that might help you to understand what the
medical issues for birds are regarding cats.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8799&page=2&pp=20&highlight=saliva

Also, I'm providing you with the link for rescue/rehab resources from this sites
resource area. I think it might be best for this bird given the circumstances to 
get it to a rehabber as soon as you can. Some of these centers are open on the weekend, so give a call and see if you can bring in over the weekend.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8817

Thanks,

fp


----------



## rkoznyc

*Found Nest with Baby Pigeons, but I think I scared off the mother!*

Just moved into a new apt. in Manhattan, and in the alleyway, I saw that there was a pigeon nest with the mother and 2 babies. I was really not educated on how they cared for the babies, so I threw out some bread crumbs, because for some reason I thought that the mother was never able to leave the nest, etc...

Well, I think that when I threw out some bread, both parents flew away, and I really haven't seen them back since. Other pigeons have come to eat the bread I've thrown down there, and it looks like it scares the babies when other birds come around, because they start clicking and getting restless.

BUT, just today I looked down there, at another random bird eating the bread, and then it was over ON the babies, and I couldn't really tell what it was doing. AND I'm not sure if maybe it was the mother? But I got scared thinking that it was hurting the babies. But I guess it could have also been feeding them somehow? I'm so nervous for them. But I don't know if I just keep scaring away the mother.

I guess I'm just looking for answers on how they feed them? Do other pigeons kill baby pigeons? Will the mother come back? Whew. I'm feeling totally guilty now.


----------



## chloe11

*HELP!!!!!! Found 7 baby pigeons!!!!*

There were several pigeons nesting on the building where I work. They just chased away all the parents, and put all the babies in a box. They are only around a day old. I have no idea what to do. I bought some feeding formula to feed them and I also gave them some water. Only a few of them are eating. I don't want to just leave them there to die, so I am going to take them home. All I know is that I am supposed to try and feed them every 2-3 hours with a syringe. Other than that and keeping them warm, I have no idea what I am doing. Please help!! Thank-you.

- Kelly


----------



## Skyeking

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping these youngsters. Make sure they are kept warm and dry, in quiet place away from traffic and drafts of air. They should have a heating pad under them on low, with a towel between the heating pad and babies.

Do you have the Kaytee formula Exact or another one? Being that they are so young they will need some extra probiotics in the formula. You can buy powdered or capsulated pro-biotics at any health food store. One that contains a few strains of bacteria would do.

Do you have anyone to help you? Can you find a local wildlife agency or rehabber that is "pigeon friendly" in your area?

Here is a wesite for feeding:

http://members.aol.com/duiven/medical/feedbaby.htm

A resource directory to find help:

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm
Treesa


----------



## Danielle05

today a dove flew into my yard and has been here all day what should i do?


----------



## TAWhatley

*Dove Flew Into Yard*

Hi Danielle,

Welcome to the Pigeon-Talk discussion board!

If the bird appears to be injured or ill, it would be best to catch it and safely confine it while we determine a course of action.

If it is a wild dove or a wild pigeon and is not injured or ill, you can offer bird seed and water if you like.

Please advise further details when you can.

Terry


----------

